# Chicago considers banning autonomous cars



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

*Chicago considers banning autonomous cars*

http://www.slashgear.com/chicago-considers-banning-autonomous-cars-15456353/

Uber recently kicked off its real-world autonomous car tests in Pittsburgh, and Chicago is scrambling to make sure the same thing doesn't happen in its own city. Mere hours after Uber started its Pittsburgh testing, municipal councilmen Anthony Beale and Ed Burke made an ordinance proposal that would ban self-driving vehicles from operating on its own roads. Such a ban would prevent Uber from setting its self-driving cars loose in Chicago, or at the least enable the city to fine the company if it does so anyway.

Per a report from the _Chicago Tribune_, Chicago's Committee on Finance said in a statement, "We do not want the streets of Chicago to be used as an experiment that will no doubt come with its share of risks. No technology is one-hundred percent safe."

The city's fears appear overblown, as Uber's four self-driving cars currently on Pittsburgh roads all have drivers in place to take control if necessary. Knowing that doesn't change the councilmen's minds, though, and they seek to establish an ordinance that will specifically ban these cars&#8230;even if human drivers are still behind the wheel.

Both finance and transportation authorities will be considering the ordinance, but there's no date at this point for when we can expect a ruling. If the measure does pass, Uber and other companies won't be allowed to take their self-driving vehicles on the city's roads, putting another legal roadblock in the way of innovation and our growing transportation prospects, not to mention Uber's own service.

SOURCE: Chicago Tribune


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> *Chicago considers banning autonomous cars*
> 
> http://www.slashgear.com/chicago-considers-banning-autonomous-cars-15456353/
> 
> ...


Why ?
Gangs will burn through ammunition using UBER Driveverless cars for target practice in a real world shooting gallery !
Will the cars have sensors to be "scared of bullets"?
NO ! the cars will move in a straight line at a slow speed while being shot full of holes !³


----------



## 4736353377384555736 (Aug 27, 2016)

Sounds like yet another pro-Uber opinion piece.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm usually not a fan of the Big Democrat Machine.

When it comes to Uber, however, I am.
Go Chitown!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Why ?
> Gangs will burn through ammunition using UBER Driveverless cars for target practice in a real world shooting gallery !
> Will the cars have sensors to be "scared of bullets"?
> NO ! the cars will move in a straight line at a slow speed while being shot full of holes !³


Yes, I'd like to see an autonomous car make the decision that driving over the speed limit and through someone's yard, hitting several trash cans in order to get away is preferable to staying in the street, carefully following the white lines, while being shot at.

It would probably just stop.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Yes, I'd like to see an autonomous car make the decision that driving over the speed limit and through someone's yard, hitting several trash cans in order to get away is preferable to staying in the street, carefully following the white lines, while being shot at.
> 
> It would probably just stop.


It probably would. It would " sense" the impact of the bullets ,and freeze to await an " accident report" while everyone inside is slaughtered !
Travis better Sniff the Roses.
I DONT DRIVE IN AN ALGORITHM.
* they get self driving cars and I will be selling them the guns telling them how much fun it is to shoot empty cars. Got to do something for a living,dont we ?
Set them up with some nice .50 Cal. Pistols ,so they can shoot right through the dinky aluminum block engines . . .


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Lol. U guys this is great. So it shows maybe itd be good to take a person shot to the hospital but he got shot cuz he had no control of getting away. I applause chicago to let their people still have control and make people be smart and not thinking the trump kids are shooting triceritops lol


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Lol. U guys this is great. So it shows maybe itd be good to take a person shot to the hospital but he got shot cuz he had no control of getting away. I applause chicago to let their people still have control and make people be smart and not thinking the trump kids are shooting triceritops lol


Wachoo smokin?
Some good chit dere homey.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Wachoo smokin?
> Some good chit dere homey.


Im talking sense. Cars have become like guns. Theres a huge support for still driveing. If anything if its too dangrous in the real world y dont they call martial law and have curfews? Selfdriveing cars will limit us from doing anything. Millions are going into tech feild wich is to limit us from doing much work. Why do we have so many people going into a feild thats made to take away jobs? Better save up for ur eggs that are worth $150 a dozen like in venezuela


----------

